# Ram upgrade for sony vaio pcg-k25



## andre228 (Nov 23, 2008)

ok i used crucial to see i had two 256mb ram sticks in, said i could use up to 512mb per slot and that pc2700 would work, so i ordered 2 512 pc2700 ram sticks and put in, i check my system and it says i have the same amount of ram b4 i upgraded....i tried takin em out and reseating them still the same, i used crucial again and it said i had 256mb installed in the slots....when they were 512mb please help, Its a Sony Vaio Pcg-K25 oh and the ram that was in it was pc2100 but crucial said pc2700 was alright....thanks


----------



## andre228 (Nov 23, 2008)

oh and also if its just a case of me needing to get pc2100...i know crucial said max 512mb perslot....but is there any way i can go 1gb per slot? this laptop shares ram with the video card.


----------



## andre228 (Nov 23, 2008)

one last thing, i cant update bios or anything b/c the cd rom thing does not read cd's anymore...so i wouldnt know how to do that w/o the thing reading cd's


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If 512 is the limit then no it won't read 1 gig sticks.
What happens if you pull 1 stick out and boot with only 1 stick in does show 1 stick or 2?


----------



## andre228 (Nov 23, 2008)

it said 512 mb PER slot...i tried putting in just 1 of the 512 sticks and it said i had 1 256mb stick installed, i put in one of the old 256 sticks with one of the new 512 sticks and it still counts both as 256mb....does the ram have wrong sticker on it or what....b/c it works, it just counts it as 256mb instead of 512mb


----------



## andre228 (Nov 23, 2008)

i dont think im ever buying another sony vaio...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It might where did you get the ram?


----------



## andre228 (Nov 23, 2008)

i purchased it from newegg i had just bought a psu from them and was very pleased with their prices and shipping, i emailed them about returning for pc2100 3 days ago and they havent replied


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

They will they are very good about that but after the sales last week probably overwhelmed.

Send them another but they are most likely are working oldest to newest. 

What brand did you get?


----------



## andre228 (Nov 23, 2008)

Gskill is the brand of ram i purchased


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Stay with returning it to newegg If it was kingston or crucial or corsair I would have said contact the manufacturer but with Gs it'll take longer.


----------

